# Friday Watch



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Can't believe no one has started it yet, I must have missed it somewhere!!

I'm going with this today


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Still wearing my latest acquisition but it's now on a signed Seiko bracelet.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

A "smallish" TIMEX Divers style today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Fortis B42 Flieger Chrono.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Gold bless Brasso. I'll be wearing this, newly cleaned...



Bling, bling..


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Montblanc today.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

New arrival Samurai for me today


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wearing the wife's tissot today... (well it was mine once) and don't have a photo so here one pinched of the web which is the exact same model:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well all day (and a lot of this week.... !) Ive been wearing this very early Favre Leuba Quartz. Which everyone at work seems to notice... I wear all sorts of cool stuff and it doesnt faze them, and yet this proves the rule, its really a very non WIS watch I guess as it could be a modern Fossil...







The fact is its a very WIS watch really... by a cool brand, very early quartz movt and the case looks almost handmade... Its very very thick and solid and the case is milled from solid SS billet and has a few sharp edges that make it look almost prototype... the bracelet is also all solid and very well made with very cool stubby over thick springbars and looks the same as some similar aged Omegas and Benthos models...



















But Ive just switched to my returned Omega Prototype which is also a very early quartz (cal 1510). Its just come back from being looked at as it had a problem with the date change - I expect it just needed a service and the chap who sold it to me got it done. I didnt really want to send it to Omega in case they claimed it as their own - it does say on the back that its their property and to return it etc. In fact since then Ive conversed with Omega and they are more than happy that I have it in my Omega collection.









But later this evening I need to hit the city with some mates and grab a ruby and some bevvies... so I will be wearing this new arrival...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I forgot my photo of the proto...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


> I will be wearing this new arrival...


You really do have some stunning watches.

I have my '15 on for work.










I really like this watch. I think it looks just right on the Nato with blasted/matte buckle and fittings to match the watch.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Jon. Don't suppose you have a back shot of the Omega prototype showing their text do you? I find that really quite interesting.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Seiko today..










HAGW









Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmanskie this morning:










Cheers


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

For the office I have the PO - I've really taken to this watch!










This evening I'll pop on the lighter X-33...and sit on the sofa playing with all the buttons!!!


















HAGWE.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Wife tells me the weather forecast is a VERY warm sunny weekend for us ,so have a good one guys









Blue SMP 300 for me ,though now back on its steel braclet


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the Beuchat today.

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this....

*Aristo Aquaristo Dakar, Model 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels*


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done Guy on the PO. A really nice watch. I miss my one.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Jon. Don't suppose you have a back shot of the Omega prototype showing their text do you? I find that really quite interesting.


I do... but rather than show them again, there are a heap of photos in this thread... hope thats ok.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...10&hl=omega


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Lemania, cal. 1872, issued for the SwAF in 1973.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


> I do... but rather than show them again, there are a heap of photos in this thread... hope thats ok.


Cheers. Don't know how I missed that thread.

Great pics.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## bluespot (Aug 18, 2007)

This form the sales thread.










Thanks Dan (tertius)


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Well done Guy on the PO. A really nice watch. I miss my one.


Thanks mate - it's the 42mm which I think is just about right for me. 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

First time posting a picture, so hope it works (and sorry for the quality - some of the pictures here are outstanding, far better than I can hope to achieve with my ixus!)










Tag Heuer Professional Chrono today


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/plu...=omega-mega.jpg

This for me today, I hope this works as this is the first time of trying to upload a pic onto the forum.

Cheers, John


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Got home a bit early today, so I switched to this one - a LeScout Automatic. I guess this is the same as the Alpha Sub. with the China movement etc. ???

A rather "difficult" watch this is; I got it for free from a friend in the U.S. It had a faulty escape wheel, actually missing a "tooth" ( the watch was brand new and untouched ) so I decided to get a new movement for it, through O.Frei. The movement cost about $30. Got the movement, installed it and it ran fine. Adjusted the bracelet and put it on my wrist. Somehow I hadn't attached one of the spring bars properly so the watch slipped off my wrist and onto the floor. The escape wheel pivot broke...!
















My friend had another LeScout just like it but with a black dial - the minute hand was stuck and there was evidence of glue on the dial/markers. So he sent me that one as well - movement was fine, and swapped it over to the "good-dial" one you see here.

So far so good... just don't drop these on anything


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People,

This one for the last few of days.










Dave S


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

One of my favourite combos today, rose gold and black.

Bit of a monster at 47mm without the crown.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im still 5513ing it today..No photo as Maj.com seems to be empty of all files and folders







I hope it comes back....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Lot's of lovely watches on display today gentleman, give yourselves a pat on the back.

I managed to wrestle of this one off the wrist of a fellow WIS last night. Very, very impressive. I wonder how much kidneys fetch these days.



















Unfortunately it was only a short tenancy but I managed to rattle off a few Q&D's in the garden this morning. It's now back on its rightful owners wrist and I've reverted to this old thing.










Have a great weekend all.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

plumsteadblue said:


> http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/plu...=omega-mega.jpg
> 
> This for me today, I hope this works as this is the first time of trying to upload a pic onto the forum.
> 
> Cheers, John


Nearly John, I think you missed the [ img ] off the front, nice watch


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This one again.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Big Alpha for me today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Was hanging back from posting hoping that my latest would turn up from Germany today but no such luck!









Ah well there's always tomorrow!

now wearing the O/M










Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I swapped over to this earlier which I`ve worn most days since it arrived


















(Mark`s photo)

I really must get round to taking my own photo with the black Perlon it`s been on since it arrived but I`ve been working nights

most of the week


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I swapped over to this earlier which I`ve worn most days since it arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... that's a very handsome watch. Duly added to my ever-growing wish list...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Tutima DI300 today, a good no nonsense watch and my most accurate mechanical typically runs between +1 and -1 seconds per two days!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Tutima DI300 today, a good no nonsense watch and my most accurate mechanical typically runs between +1 and -1 seconds per two days!


Great watch







I must try on eof those one day.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Has been this Alpha for me today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This one again today! Since everyone has an Alpha now and ppl pass you in the street and ask hey is that a real Alpha, I had to move on could not take the stress


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

James said:


> This one again today! Since everyone has an Alpha now and ppl pass you in the street and ask hey is that a real Alpha, I had to move on could not take the stress


Hey, is that a REAL Samson watch James?







Kidding aside, that does look very nice indeed, and if I remember correctly it has a mirror finish caseback


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol I have 2 of them and 1 more coming in on Tuesday for a buddy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This ol' thing










Mark


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

James said:


> lol I have 2 of them and 1 more coming in on Tuesday for a buddy


So they are pretty good then? I am currently looking at a Samson myself - a hand wind, white dial watch with a "screw balance wheel" ( according to the seller, which I assume is the same as the one you got yours from ). Looks interesting but maybe a bit too big for my wrist. Any thoughts?


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Great watches today guys.

This one again for me (still not happy with the pic):










After all my sales I'm actually a bit light on watches at the moment ...  ... developments should start next week ...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one for today, and tomorrow..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

knuteols said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > lol I have 2 of them and 1 more coming in on Tuesday for a buddy
> ...


I'm bidding on a couple of Samsons myself 

Is this the one you're looking at Knut?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

There are a lot of very fine timepieces on display today.

We certainly are an eclectic bunch!









This one for me today........70's (I think) Gruen electric. First time outta the box.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Alpha lookalike


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh oh oh oh oh.... they'd better get those lottery numbers right tomorrow night or there will be SERIOUS stamping of feet!









Stunning watches people... damn you!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF
















It isn't, is it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Russ said:


> Alpha lookalike


Not bad for a rip off.

Quite stunning in fact.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Stan said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha lookalike
> ...


I'm so confused


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> MarkF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh Paul, just ignore it










BTW I didn`t own or know anything about it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Russ said:
> ...


We know


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

dapper said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


Yepp, that's the one! Has a sort of clean look to it. The hands are a bit "wide" but otherwise it's a nice design, don't you agree? Oh, and I like the fact that it's a manual wind. I'll wait and see how much they go for first though.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

knuteols said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > knuteols said:
> ...


Yes, a good-looking watch. This pic shows the hands as an attractive blue:










Cheers


----------

